# First time post, just wanting to chat to others going through the same.....



## Pic (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello all,

I have been reading posts on this website for some time now. Initially for tips on conceiving, then more recently for information on IVF with ICSI. 

Feel weird about posting a message.. ....in the past I thought there was no point as I'd probably be pregnant 'this month' (how naive was I!! ) ....it also feels like I'm accepting that we have a fertility problem.

Probably feel the same as most of you out there:
Jealous that EVERYONE around me is pregnant or has babies; worrying about what I will do if it never happens?; impatient about starting treatment.......the list goes on!

I'm 31 and husband is 36. We have been trying to conceive for 2 1/2 years, although haven't used contraception for 4 yrs. Quite relaxed about it at first, but more recently have found myself getting somewhat stressed about the whole thing.

Tests earlier this year showed that husband has very low sperm count (2million) and low motility. A visit to the Urologist confirmed that the cause was developmental and there was no treatment to increase count. I'm gutted, but glad we know what the problem is. I know there are many of you out there with unexplained infertility.  I haven't had any tests - guess it doesn't matter if my tubes are blocked as IVF needed anyway.

We had our first appointment at Newcastle Centre for Life earlier this month, and have been told that the waiting list for IVF is only 3-6months. I have to have a blood test on day 2-5 of next period. Bit worried it will show up a problem with me. I've no reason to think this, I'm just a bit of a worrier!! 

Would love to hear from anyone out there starting treatment at the same time, or anyone with a similar story. 

Thank you for taking the time to read my post, and good luck to all of you  

Pic
x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

story not similar just wanted to wish you all the best hun


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Pic.....xx

Welcome to FF, its such a fantastic network of support......I really dont know how I'd have gotten through the last 9 months with out it   I hope its as helpful to you as it is to me  

Im sorry things havent happened for you naturally, I remember when I came off the contreceptive pill 41/2 yrs ago, after protecting myself for 10 yrs   .....anyway we just assumed we would get pg, then each month passed and it just didnt happen.

I can relate to your story we're about the same age and my DP also has a very low count and poor motility, his was between 0.1 - 0.8 million and on one occassion 0% Motility and 25% on another, but I must say the counts can vary so much from test to test. DP's most recent   count was 4.75 million   which is a great improvement. We have had two ICSI tx, still waiting for our BFP but that will come in the new year  . Be reassured its not all doom and gloom with the Low Counts, unfortunaley I have a raised FSH so it means I dont respond well to drugs.....but out of the 5 mature eggs that were collected over my last two tx DP'S lil   fertilised 4 out of the 5.....so not bad at all.....they just need a helping hand    

Well I wish you all the luck and lets hope 2009 brings us all our hopes and dreams...... some lovely   

Take care...x

x H x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning Pic....xxx

No probs at all honey!!!!!! I didnt have access to this-or any forum for that matter on my last two tx, but I could have soo used one......especially my 1st tx  

  I know all those trips to collect my contraceptive pill coz I was running out    but hey!! we werent to know were we  

Regarding your blood tests....I read your having them between day 2 -5 of your cycle?? so Id imagine that will be to test your FSH and LH most probably?....I think they test progesterone on day 21?? but dont quote me on that   Your still young so Im sure your FSH will be fine   !! mine is 14   which is quite high for someone my age, even the Dr's were a little shocked at the time as I was 28 then......but because of my age egg qualitiy is good   .....so good luck with those, and Im sure you'll be fine honey..x

Your DH sounds just like mine, always looking on the positive......like you sod it!! were still trying naturally because it does happen. I read a signature of a ladie due to DH Spermies 98% ASA were told ''they will never conceive naturally'' and ICSI was the only option for them, so she was waiting for AF too arrive to start.....bet you know where Im going.....and yes AF never arrived,!! BFP!!!!!! she now has a DD...  its stories like that that give me hope and there are lots of them.....xx

When you have EC they will only inject the more mature eggs some maybe too small to woth stand the injection....just depends on how many eggies you get.....with me as I said before I responded poorly both times but still went on to hav 2 ET with lovely embies so....you could have a fab crop on board  

Im hoping to start in January    we self funded our last two tx at a clinic in birmingham....but amazingly this our 3rd will be funded by NHS     so were going for ICSI with Assisted Hatching so Im hoping this will be the one   

I hope Ive helped although its a bit of a ramble   

Feel free to PM if you need anything, Oh when are you starting any ideas?? when you get some date you should have a look at the cycle buddies board.....x

Take care hon


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hiya Pic,
I'm just going through my first cycle of ICSI, had my ET on 19/12/08 so just doing the 2WW.
My DH had low sperm count, morphology and motility due to removal of 1 testicle when he was little. I suffer from endometriosis and had to have an op earlier this year to remove uterine fibroids and a large cyst on my right ovary. The consultant wasn't very sympathetic and had me in floods of tears saying that my tubes would have to be removed and I might lose my right ovary and lots of other scary things. It all worked out in the end and luckily only part of my ovary had to be removed and my tubes were normal - so don't believe everything the doc's say! Also I put my husband on multi-vitamin tablets (zinc, selenium, vitamin E and Vitamin C are the important ones), he also cut out alcohol and reduced the take away meals! Within 4 months his sperm count had gone up from 0% normal to 1% normal, 3 million to 10 million. So it does work but he's just got to hang on in there. I think they wash the sperm first and then select the "best" or most normal to inject into the eggs. Hope this helps and best of luck.
Luv Jas xx


----------



## gespo2002 (Jun 24, 2007)

I'm a bit the same as you. We got married and assumed we would be pregnant in minutes. Bit daft but everyone else seemed to be pregnant right away. We're waiting on ICSI at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary and just reading things on FF has helped so much. I went to my first consultation and they were really helpful and I was able to ask the right things.

Sending you all my best and let me know how things are going.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Pic,

Like many others, I have a similar story.  I'm 30 on Thursday (and not too happy about that, I can tell you!   ) and DH is 38.  Been trying for just over 2 1/2 years, but also did not really bother with contraception for a while before that.  

I had lots of blood and other tests before they realised they had misread DH's SA and it was pretty poor - can't remember what it was and now trying to chase up the results.  Referral letter for ICSI at Bart's in London sent middle of December.  They have probably lost it by now!  Have to chase them.  Do you know much about the Newcastle Centre?  Strange, only came back from your part of the world yesterday - spending Christmas with in-laws in Ashington.

I also know the basics about ICSI, but there are still lots of little questions I'd like answers to.  It's just so frustrating having to wait, but I think that at least at this time of year, it's easy to have hope - new year, new start.

Hope you get tx quick and they don't faff around with pointless tests like my lot did!

Jinglebell  x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Pic, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Yes, sadly all those feelngs you describe are very familiar to most of us.  We also did the "wait and see" thing althogh in my case it became obvious fairly quickly things were not going to just happen for us. In all, it took us just short of 10 years which, when I say it now, sounds utterly crazy!

You have been given some great information about lots of things already, particularly the FSH stuff which will be the main thing they will be lookig at with your day 2 blood test as this determines what sort fo repsonse you are likely to have to stimulation. Anything under 10 is generally considered good and I am sure yours will be fine!

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## gespo2002 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Pic

My weigh in is on 30/01/09 and if I get the green light it should be fairly quick after that. My husband has had all the joy of his operation, so just waiting on me.


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Pic,
I do my test on Friday and I'm so nervous, I started spotting this morning and convinced myself that it was all over.  
Hope all goes well tomorrow with your husband.

Take care,
Jas xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pic

i made same mistake as you on the first day of the period thing!

i understand day 1 is the first day of full flow. and yeah if it was late at night i would say the next day

i always counted the first day of any blood at all as the first day but that in my case wasnt right, theres no wonder i got all my cycles mixed up


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Good question pic!! Just browsing and saw your question - would love to know the answer as well


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

dont worry if you go for your blood test on what you think is day 2 and it isnt. thats exactly what i did. she said "i wouldent expect to see THIS on day 2" and i felt like a right freak    went back a few days later and had changed (changes quite a lot in 48hrs), eventually they even "threatened" me with going back the following month instead!!! as i "still wasnt ready" but they decided to risk it in the end, and presumed i would then be ready 2 days later. and i was. so all that messing around!! i thought "oh it must take my body a while to get going, im a bit slow" wasnt the best confidence booster at the time. but its just that it spots for a while before "it gets going"


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Pic

No offence taken  

I am glad I know that now as I always thought it was the day you forst saw 'something'. Very useful to know.

If you could let me know what the clinic says that would be fab.
Good luck with it all  

Shrimper xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pic

its cause you are waiting for it isnt it. always the way


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Pic, that is very usefu to know.

we are seeing the nhs cons tomorrow for first app!! feeling 'wierd'  

hope to get good news before the op on monday xx


----------



## IVF Twin Mummy (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FF.

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey     

Love
Lou
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pic

get used to the waiting game   im still wishing my life away here  

shrimper -  i remember the first appt very well with our consultant, we were like 2 excited rabbits in headlights! and exactly a year after appt (18th feb 0 im due to give birth!!! its mad! they normally decide what drugs you are gonna be on and what protocol, and book you in for tx date and injection training. make sure you take a list of when your periods have happened for past 6mnths or so if youve got it


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

wow Avonqueen, that was so quick!! how exciting. we saw the nhs and have to go back in three months for our first consultation and chatted to the private person at herts and essex. i think if we can get the money we will go private as it seems to be so much quicker. plus easier to get to as Hammersmith isnt local for us!!

dh and i were all prepared at the privtae place and asked loads of questions and completely forgot with the nhs nurse!! dont even know what the success rates are. D'oh  

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah better if clinic closer, ours is a bit of a trek! But NHS were fab though. worked 2nd time, i think im very lucky, although ive waited 5 years in total    I hope it works for you hun


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah i feel like ive been to hell and back but now theres a slight glimmer of a rainbow on the horizon   (that'll be the hormones then   )


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you Avon Queen and Pic.

Looks like the areas are different. NHS at St Albans contract their service to Hammersmith which is a huuuuuge trek for us. The same man does private in Harpenden I beleive. the places we are looking at private are in london so where ever we go will be a trk. such a nightmare. 

you are right, it does need to be sorted out here. And what really   me off is that if this had been diagnosed 14 years ago i might not be going through this   (sorry - rant over)

shrimper xx


----------



## Roro (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Pic,

I am in the same boat as you, I am new here and waiting for ICSI treatment also DR said around 6 months on the NHS waiting list. I know exactly how you feel as the wait can be nerve racking. Also i have not talked to any of my family and friends about my problem it feels great to talk to some people who are going through the same experience. i would love to keep in touch with you because we are at the same stage  .

Rokia


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

pic - yeah you are much better working - espec during the 2 week wait (its 2 weeks to the day from Egg Collection you find out if youre pregnant)...as this can go very slow if you are off work


----------



## Twopence (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi all,

PIC - Yes it will involve more time off work. My employer is very good as it is in the staff handbook thata person can have five days off per year paid for fertility treatment! Need to check this out further. Dont want to tell my boss when it happens but i suppose i will have to. Will be wierd her knowing and not ppl close to me. 

And I agree, there are so many milsetones and DH and i havent even got to the tx stage yet, just at the very beginning!!

Still, will al be worth the wait and i am loving the fatc people keep telling me i am young spite the fact i turn 33 in a couple of weeks!!

Speak soon after the op.   to you all xx


----------

